# New member with '06 Jetta



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new at this forum and wanted to introduce myself. Currently 23 years old and with some experience in the mechanics field. I'm from Monterrey, N.L., Mexico and want to start logging the different repairs I have done to my mother's '06 Jetta. 
The car currently sits at the 210k mile mark with almost no major issues. 
Recently the car started to make a super minor noise at the timing chain area, so I decided to tackle this repair myself. Some research and $$ later and I'm waiting for the factory tools to arrive and handle the job. 
Aside of the timing chain repair I'm changing the headgasket for a minor coolant leak. I'll try to import some photos and post them here, but the current process can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150751388520319.727957.689525318&type=3 

Just started to do the timing chains procedure, so let me get some pictures of the progress and post them here. :laugh:


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

210k holy crap!


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

You gotta love synthetic oil. I personally used Royal Purple since the factory warranty ran out and the engine is super clean. 
Here are some pics of how everything is going.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Aah...the familiar look of a Jetta with no engine..... Welcome to the forum. several of us have tackled this, and most of those have replaced the engine rather than replacing the parts. 

Any reason on why not changing the engine out for a lower mileage one from '08 since you are pulling everything? 

Good Luck on the job!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

might as well add a turbo  
:thumbup:


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

:laugh: I don't think my mom would like boost on her car :screwy: ...the reason why I didn't bought another engine is because we don't have so much variety over here when looking for spare engines. I called a known junkyard from Monterrey and they quoted me almost $2500 for a spare engine :sly: 
Here is the list of parts I already ordered from the dealership: 

Timing chains (2) 
Guides and tensioners 
Intake sprocket (the one that has plays with timing) 
Headgasket 

I think I'm missing the coolant distributor seals and the rear main oil seal just to be safe. 
What else should I order? 

I also noticed and oil leak through the vacuum pump at the point were the brake booster hose connects to the pump. Is there a seal that I should change or the pump has gone south? 
The leak goes all the way to the oil pan and drips to the floor so its not that small.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I think there is an aftermarket company that sells the chain kit. You were probably cheaper off but OEM can't go wrong. 

As far as additional parts, that is kinda up to you. In my case, I replaced the drive axles and motor mounts, and you need all the fluids. You might as well replace the transmission fluid since you have it out. 

Not sure about the oil leak......


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

210K miles! sweet jesus!!


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

LampyB said:


> 210K miles! sweet jesus!!


 But isn't that exactly why you love Volkswagons? They're barely run in at 80k, and by 150k they're running nicely.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

The noise was probably coming from the Beagle head stuck in your passenger side bumper.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup: Wow, never thought about stuffing a beagle in my bumper, how much hp did you gain? 

What weight royal purple did you run and what was the milage on your oil changes?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Beat me to it with the Beagle headlight comment. Damn it. 

Dude, I love working on my car, but I would never tackle this. EVER. Props to you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

One of the 2.5 guru's on here said to pull just the trans. Are parts cheaper down in Mexico?


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

:laugh: that doggy dog acts as a CAI and makes turbo sounds when I floor it  ...the dealership told me it was necessary only to remove the transmission and work my way in the engine bay, but since I am also changing the headgasket decided to pull the entire thing out for comfort. 
The RP is 10w30 every 6k miles. 
I think the parts are pretty much the same here and there, the LABOR is soooo much cheaper over here. They quoted me like $850 plus parts, which is going to be around $500-ish, so yes it's cheaper over here. 
The "downside" is the price of the tools needed, but they'll pay off themselves eventually so no worries there. 

As far as changing other parts, I changed the driveaxles a while ago as well as the clutch, accesory belts and pulleys, thermostat, A/C compressor, coolant reservoir and some suspension parts. I'll try to make a decent post with all the pics when I have time. 
I'm about to go and pick-up the needed parts today, so I'll make a list with more detailed prices. 

Cheers


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Do you have the torque specs for the a/c and accessory belt tensioners? I am going to do my water pump, belts, and tensioners in a couple days and can't seem to find those specs.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I had been going back and forth with you in the 2.5 timing chain thread... That's cool you've got it all apart already, well done. 

Are any of the timing chain parts or tensioners worn out? How's that all look now that it's apart? What do you think was making the noise? From the photos it's hard to tell if anything is out of whack. 

Good luck with the rest of the job and put up some more photos if you get a chance. These are the first photos I've seen of the 2.5L chain setup.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stupakjim said:


> One of the 2.5 guru's on here said to pull just the trans.


thats all you have to do to do the chains and headgasket


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

So I didn't had enough time to dismantle everything so it's been a really slow pace. I have one question to remove the cylinder head bolts: the socket I need is a polydrive M10 right (T10070)? 
Thinking about buying it on the web because the dealer won't sell it to me :banghead: but just want to be sure that't the one I need.
Already did the lower chain/tensioner/guides and it was a breeze really but need to keep going with the headgasket.
Pics are coming.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Good thread :thumbup:


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

Sooo a little update from today. Head is off to replace gasket and lower chain/timing cover/clutch are already in.
Found some moderate carbon buildup on the intake ports and valves so the whole head is being dismantled to clean it in the proper way. I will also lap the valves to provide a better seal "just in case".
Tomorrow I'll post some pics.


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are the pics.

Lower chain/guides/tensioner installed.









Rear main seal installed on the timing cover.









Timing cover and clutch already in.










Onto the head. I've been cleaning parts like mad today.










Comparison of a dirty valve with a clean one.









All the bits and pieces...:laugh:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

You are one ambitious son of a *****. :laugh:

Congrats on all that work and thanks for posting more photos; I have never seen a 2.5l taken that far apart.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Its gonna be like a whole new motor once your done :beer:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

mhjett said:


> You are one ambitious son of a *****. :laugh:


I second this comment! :laugh:

Keep us updated with LOTS of photos, this is great to see. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

So I've been working a bit on the car because Holly Week interrupted me with a really cool roadtrip down the mountain roads :laugh: . 
Anyway, the engine is assembled and installed, everything is connected, torqued and checked. 
Today I installed new spark plugs and added some coolant in the system for the initial startup. 
Just waiting to have some extra time to add oil and fire the thing up. 
Everything went smooth I guess, just waiting for the finished product. I'll try to make a list with the part numbers for future references. 










Closeup to the ports, really crappy camera... 
































































And just an off topic image from Jalpan, Qro...definitely worth it visiting.


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: the engine is up and running like a champ. Everything sounds ok, no strange noises or leaks. 
Just want to know how to purge the cooling system. Seems to me it has an air bubble trapped inside somewhere because I crank the engine and 20 seconds later both fans are working their asses off to cool a cold engine :facepalm: and they won't cycle off even when I turn the engine off. 

Is there a special method for doing this? I remember a while ago when the thermostat was replaced I had the same problem and was solved by removing the coolant temp sensor with the engine hot, but this time ain't cutting it. 
Any advice? 

I'll post a video later.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

How many miles?? I have 72 and my valves look new.

Also, any tips for this?? Imma install my valve train soon, and well, anything you throw in will definetely help.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

210k miles, these are really sturdy engines if they are properly taken care of. 
I'm assuming you will remove the cylinder head for this procedure. I'll post some pics from the official manual that talks about this task, the Bentley doesn't have info.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Good progress. :beer:

What's the big round hole at the bottom of the photo, in the timing chain cover?


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

It's where the coolant distributor housing goes, the plastic part where the upper radiator hose connects to supply coolant to the cylinder head.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Cool, thanks. Kinda weird that its actually in the timing chain cover. Not at all like the VR6 which I'm much more familiar with.


----------

